# need new yamaha control cables



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

What're you replacing?
Shift, throttle or wiring harness?


----------



## mmjamp (Jul 3, 2011)

If it's shift and throttle cables. West Marine, Boathouse Marine, or any dealer. Teleflex would the after market brand and are just as good as the Yamaha brand.

Also check Amazon I just got a pair of Honda cables off there, might find Yami's to.

If it's the wiring harness that's going to be dealer only, Yamaha only.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

the cable in question was the shift cable, i found it in stock at boathouse marine here in town  now i'm floating again


----------

